# Student la Litere



## Karla-paris

Salutare!

 Mă ajutaţi vă rog să traduc '' student la Litere'' ? 

 Mulţumesc!


----------



## irinet

Bună, 
Litere implică ,  de obicei,  filologie. Deci,  poți traduce cu 'philology'   sau chiar cu 'letters'.


----------



## farscape

Mda, nu prea sunt de acord, nici cu "philology" și cu atât mai puțin letters...

După jargonul consacrat ar fi "studying Romanian (or French, et.c)" or taking/having a major in Romanian, după tipicul colegiilor care au de obicei un "major" pentru undergrad studies care uneori (la honours) mai oferă și a doua specializare, a minor, într-o disciplină nu neapărat înrudită cu cea de la major.

O altă variantă ar fi Linguistics care mai nou e o ramură a... Psihologiei :0

Later 
f.


----------



## irinet

'Letters' sau filologie,  in contextul dat,  se referă la titulatură.  În România demodată,  mai toate specializările numite de tine,  Farscape,  sunt subsumate acestei titulaturi (literatură, lingvistică,  psihologie,  pedagogie, etc.) . Ar fi foarte frumos să fie cum spui tu.  Dar noi avem un singur Institut de Lingvistică,  și,  culmea,  olimpiadă la lingvistică de vreo 2  ani,  fără a se studia lingvistică în mod serios, de psiholingvistică,  nu mai vorbesc!
De aceea ai dreptate să îl respingi pe 'Letters' fiindcă e prețios,  și prea general pentru străinătate ,  cum sunt,  de altfel,  toate cunoștințele noastre,  mai mult generale și,  abia după mult studiu în particular,  prețioase.


----------



## vincix

http://www.unibuc.ro/e/facultati/litere/ - după cum se vede, scrie "Faculty of Letters". Eu aș merge chiar pe "student (I am studying) at the Faculty of Letters", dar și varianta "Philology" e perfect în regulă.

Nu văd cum ar putea "Linguistics" să fie potrivit aici. E ca și cum ai spune "Romanian Literature" sau orice alt domeniu mai specific. Dacă spui lingvistică, excluzi literatura.

Sigur că varianta cu major/minor funcționează și spui "I am studying..." etc., dar trebuie să numești și facultatea totuși. Poți învăța română/engleză și la Spiru Haret (Doamne, ferește-ne!)


----------



## farscape

Nu cred că ai să găsești multe exprimări în BE sau AE care să semene a Faculty of Letters: chestia asta vine din franceză și apare la câteva universități din Turcia, Japonia, etc. Chiar la Ottawa U care e o universitate bilingvă, ca mai toate lucrurile oficiale de aici, avem English Literature/Philology (și chiar Linguistics) și nu Faculty of Letters.

f.


----------



## vincix

De acord, atunci ar fi important să expliciteze puțin Karla. Spunând pur și simplu „student la Litere”, te gândești la facultățile de Litere din România. Iar dacă e vorba de ele (sau de alte facultăți cu același nume din alte țări precum Turcia, Japonia, cum spui și tu) atunci nu ar fi nici o problemă, după părerea mea, cu "Faculty of Letters".

 Sigur că altfel se pune problema când vorbești de facultăți cu profil filologic din lume (America, UK, Canada etc.). Nici eu nu am susținut că "Letters" ar fi universal, dar, în același timp, dacă spun "I study philology”, generic așa, mi se pare perfect în regulă. Dar bănuiesc că depinde și de cât de explicit vrei să fii.


----------

